# Circling Destruction



## Seabrook (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's another technique that I see a lot of variability in instruction methods. It's one of my favorites in EPAK.

I see a lot of people do the chop to the back of the neck while settling in a cat stance (as opposed to being in a neutral bow) as you continue to move up the circle. Very difficult to get a lot of power begind the chop if you're in a cat stance in my opinion.

Any thoughts/ideas for this technique?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## pete (Feb 17, 2005)

how 'bout a left rear twist after the left heel palm to get behind him, then as you unwind from the twist, pull the chin with your left hand which remained there from the heel palm as you chop the opened up right side of his neck with your right hand. so i guess i'm still in the n-bow while delivering the strike.

i think i do the cat transition as i reach around to hook his eye with my right hand setting up the scoop kick...

pete


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 17, 2005)

I learned it hitting from the neutral bow as well (after unwinding from the rotating twist).

It's fun to play with this one and Reversing Mace, Gripping Talon, Repeating Mace. Anything for a left where you can change up and go into any of the above.


----------



## TwistofFat (Feb 18, 2005)

I have always been taught to "settle with your strike" and use this strike as a major since the back knuckle/heel palm may or may not cause the fight to end (from a neutral bow or forward bow based on position of bad guy). 

In addtion, I bend this poor SOB backwards via the voilent left heel palm in a small circle (just enough so he doesn't fall yet...) and knock his block off (or downward as the case maybe), then go to a cat if completing the technique.  
If he is still standing, I choke him with a guillotine and use him a shield (or show the book technique ...scoop, eye hook, etc, then choke him, use him a shield).

Great technique from a right jab, left cross.

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 1, 2005)

Marriage of Gravity, my friend. As you settle into your cat stance you chop to either the kneck or there is another place, it is not exactly but it is not the kneck. I forget what it is called. But any ways Marriage of Gravity will give you more than enough power.


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 1, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Marriage of Gravity, my friend. As you settle into your cat stance you chop to either the kneck or there is another place, it is not exactly but it is not the kneck. I forget what it is called. But any ways Marriage of Gravity will give you more than enough power.


I know about marriage of gravity - the question is: can you get the same or more power using MOG while dropping into a cat, or is better to do the chop while in a neutral bow? I know a lot of people who would argue the latter.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 1, 2005)

One thing I have noticed about this technique as well as Shield and Sword, is that the chop to the neck is often done ineffectively.  This has nothing to do with what stance you are in; simple fact is that I have seen many people attempt to deliver a chop the neck coming from their midsection.  To get the neck you have to load high for the chop otherwise the shoulder and back take most of the force... which is quite ineffective for a chop.


----------



## pete (Mar 1, 2005)

the power comes from rotational force, and the target of the right side of the neck comes from the pull back of the chin with your right hand as your strike with your left... you don't really have to load high if your pulling him down and in. there's a lot of things going on at once!

pete


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 1, 2005)

The "cranking" of the kneck occurs after the chop. Just like in Five Swords you cock that right hand high for two rasons: 1) check his left arm if he throws a punch and 2) to use marriage of gravity again to gain momentum and power on your last chop. To either the back of his neck if you learned to crane him down or to his collar bone if you learned to just settle back into a right neutral bow. So for Circling Distruction, yes settleing into a cat stance will give you alot of power and momentum coming down, and yes on the other hand if you would rather settle into a neutral bow and chop you will also have alot of momentum and power, rotating tourque. Than go into your cat stance for the crane, that is up to you.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 1, 2005)

Even with Sheild In Sword, which has a really cool extension, you cock the right hand high the rotation of your body and hand will give you the power once again. If you hit when you settle any strike is devistating. Just don't stay there too long, LOL.


----------



## pete (Mar 1, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> The "cranking" of the kneck occurs after the chop.


 what do you do with your left hand after the palm heel to the jaw?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 1, 2005)

Delivering the chop from the cat stance places the bulk of the weight distribution to the rear or left leg, making the right chop to the neck less powerful. (and i need all the power i can get!) I was taught to heel palm with the left, rotating twist and as you unwind and settle into the neutral to deliver the chop to the neck for a major strike. The cat is taken then as you hook the eye and prepare for the scoop kick, etc. Just my take on a great technique displaying great basics. 

Salute,

Donna :ultracool

One more thing - I like pete's "activated" movement with the left hand crank of the chin before the chop!  Sounds oooooo so nasty!!!!!!


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow a rotating twist. That is new and cool. But I do not see how delivering the chop from the cat stance places the bulk of the weight distribution to the rear or left leg makes the right chop to the neck less powerful. I was also taught to go from a foward bow when you are doing the left heel-palm into a neutral bow chopping and than catting. That would have the same power as a rotating twist stance. You can do it either way the second way as I look at it now is better. I always have a tendency to rush when I am thinking about some techniques. But anyways try moving up the circle while heel-palming, take a step up towards 12 with your right foot and swing your left foot around and plant. You should land in a forward bow with you right foot in front facing 9 o'clock. Have your right hand high checking by the right side of your face. Than rotate into a neutral bow and chop. See how that suites you.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 2, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> . But I do not see how delivering the chop from the cat stance places the bulk of the weight distribution to the rear or left leg makes the right chop to the neck less powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pete (Mar 2, 2005)

whoa gang, too many absolutes here...

the last sword in five swords (extension?) is delivered while shifting your weight back into a revere bow, and the pop to the elbow in snaking talon is executed when settling back into a transitional cat... but the key again here is *what is the other side doing*? in my opinion, its as much about rotational force and counterbalance as it is about opening up targets.

at that point in five swords you've just given him a left heel palm/claw to the face, so you would be pulling his face in towards you as you go into a reverse bow and deliver the right outward chop.

in snaking talon, you've already 'snaked' and now would be pulling his right wrist in towards you as you settle into a cat and deliver the right palm heel out to the elbow.

so back to circling destruction, what are you doing with that left hand after the heel palm to the jaw? 

pete


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 2, 2005)

To answer Pete after you deliver your heel-palm, you should flip you hand to do a horizontal check across both shoulder blades. So your whole left arm should cover both shoulder blades. Than you come back to a neutral bow and deliver your right chop while still checking.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 2, 2005)

Kenpo Mama, I was wong about that cat stance and I stand corrected by both you and Pete. I was rushing in my visualiztion of the technique. You come back from a foward bow into a neutral bow and deliver you chop. Than you hook under his chin or eyes and while going into your cat stance.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 2, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> whoa gang, too many absolutes here...
> 
> the last sword in five swords (extension?) is delivered while shifting your weight back into a revere bow, and the pop to the elbow in snaking talon is executed when settling back into a transitional cat... but the key again here is *what is the other side doing*? in my opinion, its as much about rotational force and counterbalance as it is about opening up targets.
> 
> ...


So pete, two very excellent examples - however i would have to say with five swords that the difference in the application is - (and only as i see it)  that you are pulling the attacker's face toward you after the inward claw - drawing them closer to the right outward handsword as you move into the reverse bow to allow the distance for the back kick.  Now even a reverse bow has a weight distribution of 60-40 (better than the 90-10) of the cat.  And basically the same with Snaking Talon as you draw the attacker's arm past the hip after striking the "elbow" so now basically his body is being pulled to my "more grounded" leg.

If i understand where you are going with this - i think it is with the "left hand" specifically in circling destruction - before the chop.  You are delivering the heel palm and from that heel palm torquing the neck toward you (personally i check the shoulder after the heel palm and haven't tried the neck torque, but sounds great!), crossing back with the left and unwinding with the chop, then hooking with the cat, preparing for the kick.  I see - rotational force and counterbalance !!!

Thanks for the discussion!  Now onto the extension of flashing mace for me.

D:ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 2, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Kenpo Mama, I was wong about that cat stance and I stand corrected by both you and Pete. I was rushing in my visualiztion of the technique. You come back from a foward bow into a neutral bow and deliver you chop. Than you hook under his chin or eyes and while going into your cat stance.


Hey Parkerkarate, i do that all the time!  Just don't rush the actual technique - ya' know "speed kills"!  Thanks for the discussion of one of my favorite techs!

D:ultracool


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea I know. But if you want to talk about any other techniques I have no problem with it.


----------



## pete (Mar 2, 2005)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Now onto the extension of flashing mace for me.


 hehehe, and more fun tweaking captured leaves (that the name of that one, right)... get the dit dat jow ready!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 2, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> hehehe ... get the dit dat jow ready!


That just sounds really WRONG on so many levels!!!!


----------



## Mr. Dan (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to agree with parkerkarate on this one, with the chop to the side of the neck you are catting "up", not back. Using marriage of gravity as well as a little back-up mass. It feels powerful and correct because you can keep the elbow anchored when chopping.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr. Dan said:
			
		

> I have to agree with parkerkarate on this one, with the chop to the side of the neck you are catting "up", not back. Using marriage of gravity as well as a little back-up mass. It feels powerful and correct because you can keep the elbow anchored when chopping.


Hey Mr. Dan,

I'm willing to give this thread... er... technique another looksee, but please if you would, tell me your stance positioning before the cat up, if i am visualizing this correctly you are moving from a right forward bow then stepping up to a right 45 degree cat as you deliver the chop.

So i'm seeing you in the cat still with the weight distribution i described previously even though you are stepping up to the cat your are still in a 90/10 rear leg/front leg distribution. If i understand Marriage of Gravity correctly as quoted from II - 

*Gravitational Marriage* - The uniting of mind, breath, and strength while simultaneously dropping your body weight along with the execution of your natural weapon(s). Timing all of these factors with the dropping of your body weight greatly adds to the force of your strikes. This combined actions literally causes a marriage with gravity and is thus, often referred to as "marriage of gravity". 

With this in mind and if you step up to the cat your weight is actually shifting back while your natural weapon is being delivered forward. You also address back-up mass which is triggered by proper BODY ALIGNMENT, again quoted for anyone unfamiliar with the terms...

 
"*Body Alignment* - This involves the placing of angles into perspective. It is the coordination of body parts in order to harmonize the angles at which they travel. All parts of the body are aligned to travel in one direction. This principle, when followed, automatically triggers the principle of back-up-mass where body weight enhances your action"

Focusing on the last line of this quote, "all parts of the body aligned to travel in one direction... where body weight enhances your action"  regardless of the fact of stepping up to the cat, the strike,  from the natural weapon (based upon my "limited" experience)  is being delivered from a less powerful position.  I appreciate any further discussion of this technique or any others.

Respectfully,

Donna


----------



## Mr. Dan (Mar 20, 2005)

Going from a right forward bow at the 4:30 angle and moving up and towads 3:00 into the cat stance. I am 6'3" and not many of my training partners are my size, ( a little smaller) so my application of this chop (gravitational marriage) may be a little different than yours, If you wan't a little more power try working the back-up mass principle as you slide in. Your left foot slides up the circle towards the opponent, body moving towards target along with the chop.
p.s. I dont know of anyone who thinks this technique is easy. Good Luck!!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr. Dan said:
			
		

> Going from a right forward bow at the 4:30 angle and moving up and towads 3:00 into the cat stance. I am 6'3" and not many of my training partners are my size, ( a little smaller) so my application of this chop (gravitational marriage) may be a little different than yours, If you wan't a little more power try working the back-up mass principle as you slide in.
> p.s. I dont know of anyone who thinks this technique is easy. Good Luck!!


Ah yes, the dreaded height differential, at 5'5" i'm mostly shorter than my training partners, so it definitely makes a difference in the application of the chop.  Thanks for the discussion.

Donna :ultracool


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2005)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. Dan,
> 
> I'm willing to give this thread... er... technique another looksee, but please if you would, tell me your stance positioning before the cat up, if i am visualizing this correctly you are moving from a right forward bow then stepping up to a right 45 degree cat as you deliver the chop.
> 
> ...




KenpoMama, I am quoting this post becasue it actually has what you are looking for and Pete alos has the extra answer to this tech I think which helps explain the Striking and catting.

First let me use a point of refrence Short 3 which has several "settling" cat stances so to speak. Yes I know the cat stance is transitional but does that mean we cant settle into a transitional stance and explode out of it? 

So take Short 3 we do Destructive Twins and settle then continue till we settle on the end of the technicque ready to move to Crashing Wings (PAUSE) We move to a transitional cat stance in Crashing Wings while we "show" (if taught or not imagine an opponent in from of you at the moment) a finger whip to the eyes before we settle into our width. You can even imagine that cat stance as 2 heal palms to the chest while you settle into your cat stance which creates a bracing angle. This is where Marriage of Gravity and Settling and Power can be derived from your cat stance.

No to Circling Destruction We set our opponent up and have now moved into a forward bow with a heal palm to the jaw (Pete this is where your persitent question "What is your left hand doing?" is so great) 

Take you head and turn it to the right and now think of the target your right hand has to hit is it more or LESS exposed?? Of course you are cutting off your target by hitting him with the heel palm. The idea is to OPEN your target by your reverse motion ripping back and down turning the head back to the left stretching the zone out and sliding down the back which creates your shoulder check this also affect your opponents height and width zone and now allows you to bring the right chop to your target while setting into your cat stance by stepping up the circle. By stepping up the circle here and seeing how you can settle into a cat stance by dropping your weight into it (hip rotation I practice it just from neutral to cat) you can see where the power is generated and you are now (or should be) cocked and loaded and yes neutral to your oppnents backside for the scoop kick or whatever you have planned next.

Thie great thing about this technique I think is the ability to change your opponets height and width zones via almost every strike. The worst of all of course to me is the reverse widow wiper effect we have when we hit him with our heel palma nd rib back when we cat up with revers motion OUCH!!.

Just my thoughts on this tech. 

David Gunzburg


----------



## jaybacca72 (May 4, 2005)

i personallly do the chop from a nuetral bow but have trained it from a cat stance. i think both work well and are situational but if you hit the chop using path of action mentality(ie tea pot theory)and consider the nerve strike involved then you will realize that the stance is not as important meaning both variations will be effective. i prefer the neutral because you have a better base if countered or another opponent decides to hit you,you may be able to weather the storm. as far as the ending goes what variations do other's do i have a couple that work.
later
jay artyon:


----------



## Doc (May 5, 2005)

In my understanding the "knife-hand" to the right rear of the neck is executed from a finishing neutral bow coming off a rotating twist to provide the energy for efficient execution.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 5, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> In my understanding the "knife-hand" to the right rear of the neck is executed from a finishing neutral bow coming off a rotating twist to provide the energy for efficient execution.


 That is how I learned it also.  The cat was to provide rotation, gravitational marrage, an angle of cancelation, leverage, open the hips for the scoop kick, etc, on the last move????

 -Michael


----------



## Maltair (May 9, 2005)

*From Kenponet*

*Circling Destruction (Front- Left Step-Through Punch)* 


1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a left step-through punch. 



2. Step your right foot to 12 o'clock into a right neutral bow as you execute a right inward parry followed by a left outward hooking parry (waiter's hand) to your attacker's left arm. Continue the motion of your right hand so that it executes a right outward backfist to your attacker's left ribs. 
3. Step your left foot to 4:30 into a right forward bow facing 10:30 as you execute a left horizontal palm strike to your attacker's face. (Your right hand should be cocked at your right ear.) 

 4. Pivot into a right neutral bow as simultaneously have your left hand claw across your attacker's face as you execute a right inward handsword to the right side of your attacker's neck. 

5. Execute a right front scoop kick to your attacker's groin as you simultaneously thrust a left palm strike to your attacker's left kidney with a right two-finger scoop to your attacker's eyes. 6. Land back to 4:30 into a left neutral bow and cross out. Note: I have seen this ending done differently, so the option is being listed. From your right front scoop kick and eye hook, come crashing back down into a right neutral bow facing 10:30 as you execute a right inward elbow and a left palm strike to your attacker's head. Then cross out. 

Taking a look at this, it doesn't seem like you would be far enough behind them to get the sword hand on the right side of there neck.

The version I've learned throws in an extra elbow break with the right hand (like lone kimono from the side) and left waiters perry after backfist to ribs. Use this to help them lean the forward more. Follow up with another backfist to ribs which has them bend over right into the left claw, while stepping with left foot behind to a twist stance.
Anchor claw with elbow to opponents left shoulder blade and pull down as you unwind to a neutral bow around 8 o'clock to deliver the right sword to exposed neck. 
As they crumble, go ahead and grab the obligatory eye hook, kidney shot and scoop kick :ultracool


----------



## Doc (May 9, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> *From Kenponet*
> 
> *Circling Destruction (Front- Left Step-Through Punch)*
> 
> ...


Looks good on paper, but I submit the parry's do nothing to control width, or the dreaded "crossing right" in the initial attack. Failure Possibility: High!! Forget the rest.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 9, 2005)

DOC ... you just like to thump them really hard (relaxed, but hard), any time you lay hands on them. Admit it, you enjoy watching them fall down from an inward block to the arm. (... and taken from the thrusting inward block thread ...) My  block/strike is sort of circular, but actually more elliptical and with a definite settling when I strike with it   at initial contact.

   -Michael


----------



## Doc (May 9, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> DOC ... you just like to thump them really hard (relaxed, but hard), any time you lay hands on them. Admit it, you enjoy watching them fall down from an inward block to the arm (... and taken from the thrusting inward block thread ... mine block/strike is sort of circular, but actually more elliptical and with a definite settling when I strike with it  )
> 
> -Michael


Don't be smug, you do the exact same thing and enjoy it as well.


----------



## Maltair (May 9, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> but I submit the parry's do nothing to control width, or the dreaded "crossing right" in the initial attack..


I thought the double perry was one of Kenpo's bread and butter?


----------



## Doc (May 9, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> I thought the double perry was one of Kenpo's bread and butter?


If it is, your bread has molded.  Couldn't resist that one.

In all seriousness, in general and depending upon certain circumstances, the parry is designed to and is supposed to support a hard blocking, or offensive action. Back to back parrys are, and should be rare within techniques sequences of Kenpo. Modern motion-kenpo lives on parrys because it is "easier" and quicker to learn. I'm sure the fact that is appears faster is also a factor in its favorite status. Proper blocking is almost unheard of mostly because there are few that know how to execute or teach it themselves. The reasons for this go back to Ed Parker himself, who only taught the "concept" of blocking in motion-kenpo and NEVER actually taught HOW to block sir.


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 9, 2005)

Circling Destruction at our school goes roughly like this:

Step forward right. Right inward block. Loop the right hand down and around counter clockwise into a right inverted horizontal punch to the back of the left ribcage. Left rear cross over, left inward palm to the face. Unwind to a right neutral bow, right inward handsword to the side of the neck. Right front scoop kick to the groin with a right inward 2 finger hook to the right eye. Plant the right foot back. 

Any opinions? I'm always open to what people think. And just so you know I'm not easily offended, so let her rip. (Doc lol)


----------



## Doc (May 9, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Circling Destruction at our school goes roughly like this:
> 
> Step forward right. Right inward block. Loop the right hand down and around counter clockwise into a right inverted horizontal punch to the back of the left ribcage. Left rear cross over, left inward palm to the face. Unwind to a right neutral bow, right inward handsword to the side of the neck. Right front scoop kick to the groin with a right inward 2 finger hook to the right eye. Plant the right foot back.
> 
> Any opinions? I'm always open to what people think. And just so you know I'm not easily offended, so let her rip. (Doc lol)


Well I can't rip your teachers method. Apparently it is working for you on some level or you would have questioned it before now. Can it be better? In my opinion, I think so.


> Step forward right. Right inward block.


Consider, what is the left hand doing during these actions to make you successful? Your right arm is traveling across your body as you move away from its intended objective. If your left hand which is closer and presumed between you and the attacking weapon, why is it passive? Further, as I envision your description, "blocking" with the right hand as you step out and forward (essentially away from the weapon) would appear somewhat impossible, and at the least very difficult. Your attackers width is not controlled which could allow him, (as a good boxer would) to withdraw his left forward body and cross with his right hand. AT best you hit each other, and "ties" go to the aggressor.


> Loop the right hand down and around counter clockwise into a right inverted horizontal punch to the back of the left ribcage.


Considering the previous comment, absent left hand, and suspect positioning, it appears you are striking him as he moves away from you with a strike that also doesn't control his body in some manner.


> Left rear cross over, left inward palm to the face.


What is the right hand doing during these actions? I detect contradictory body mechanics. The left foot crosses behind you torquing your hips counterclockwise, while your left heel palm delivers a strike counterclockwise in the opposite direction on a body not in position or under your control.


> Unwind to a right neutral bow, right inward handsword to the side of the neck.


Alone this is reasonable. Stepping into the twist created a "reserve energy stance," unpivoting releases that energy to the right side of your body. I hope he is in position for it to be effective.


> Right front scoop kick to the groin with a right inward 2 finger hook to the right eye.


All things considered I hope he's there for the kick. However "hooking" a persons eye because he threw a left punch at you would be considered a "maiming" action and in California will get you a felony booking, even if you are not the aggressor. I understand why it is there, I just don't agree it is appropriate.

Tag you're it.


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 9, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Well I can't rip your teachers method. Apparently it is working for you on some level or you would have questioned it before now. Can it be better? In my opinion, I think so.
> 
> Consider, what is the left hand doing during these actions to make you successful? Your right arm is traveling across your body as you move away from its intended objective. If your left hand which is closer and presumed between you and the attacking weapon, why is it passive? Further, as I envision your description, "blocking" with the right hand as you step out and forward (essentially away from the weapon) would appear somewhat impossible, and at the least very difficult. Your attackers width is not controlled which could allow him, (as a good boxer would) to withdraw his left forward body and cross with his right hand. AT best you hit each other, and "ties" go to the aggressor.


Yeah, I left a lot out of the description when writing it, just copied it from our manual which is intended for reference only and doesnt contain any finer points at all. My bad. Well, When stepping forward I try to jam the attacking arm when blocking, the left hand is of course up at all times. So I'm coming in when he punches.


> Considering the previous comment, absent left hand, and suspect positioning, it appears you are striking him as he moves away from you with a strike that also doesn't control his body in some manner


When I start to loop the right hand the left had acts as a check to the arm. And I adjust my stance accordingly. I tend to take a small step with both feet ( kinda shuffle and rotate just a little, its really hard for me to explain the footwork that places me in position to be behind him when i cross over) to position myself for the crossover as the right arm punches. But the shuffle and slight rotation should also be done in such a way as to be in "directional harmony" with the punch. (Good ol motion based kenpo lol, it's all I know) I'm horrible at explaining these things in writing.


> What is the right hand doing during these actions? I detect contradictory body mechanics. The left foot crosses behind you torquing your hips counterclockwise, while your left heel palm delivers a strike counterclockwise in the opposite direction on a body not in position or under your control.


When I do the crossover and left palm my right arm is up about shoulder level, same position the left arm is in when the palm is started and finished, the elbow is level with the shoulder and hand, horizontally. Both arms are essentially in the same position, providing stability when i do the crossover. The crossover should put me behind the opponent (after i adjust my stance with the right punch) so when i settle into the nuetral bow with the chop to the neck my right leg is lined up for the scoop kick. As the chop is done the left arm is basically in the same position as when it did the palm but not really, again hard to put finer points into words. Then the hands do some other things as your completing your scoop kick but ive massacured this technique with enough badly spelled words for now.


> Alone this is reasonable. Stepping into the twist created a "reserve energy stance," unpivoting releases that energy to the right side of your body. I hope he is in position for it to be effective. All things considered I hope he's there for the kick.


Yeah I hope he's there too lol. 


> However "hooking" a persons eye because he threw a left punch at you would be considered a "maiming" action and in California will get you a felony booking, even if you are not the aggressor. I understand why it is there, I just don't agree it is appropriate.


I agree Doc.


> Tag you're it.


Now youre it.


----------



## Doc (May 10, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Yeah, I left a lot out of the description when writing it, just copied it from our manual which is intended for reference only and doesnt contain any finer points at all. My bad. Well, When stepping forward I try to jam the attacking arm when blocking, the left hand is of course up at all times. So I'm coming in when he punches.


The left hand is "up?" What does that mean? If its up and its closer, why isn't it "blocking" or something active instead of passively just "up?"


> When I start to loop the right hand the left had acts as a check to the arm.


Keep in mind that when a person throws a punch, he doesn't leave it there to be "checked." Once it is expended it will withdraw in preparation for or with another action.


> And I adjust my stance accordingly. I tend to take a small step with both feet ( kinda shuffle and rotate just a little, its really hard for me to explain the footwork that places me in position to be behind him when i cross over) to position myself for the crossover as the right arm punches. But the shuffle and slight rotation should also be done in such a way as to be in "directional harmony" with the punch.


You were doing OK until you said "directional Harmony"  WITH the punch.


> When I do the crossover and left palm my right arm is up about shoulder level, same position the left arm is in when the palm is started and finished, the elbow is level with the shoulder and hand, horizontally. Both arms are essentially in the same position, providing stability when i do the crossover. The crossover should put me behind the opponent (after i adjust my stance with the right punch) so when i settle into the nuetral bow with the chop to the neck my right leg is lined up for the scoop kick. As the chop is done the left arm is basically in the same position as when it did the palm but not really, again hard to put finer points into words. Then the hands do some other things as your completing your scoop kick but ive massacured this technique with enough badly spelled words for now.


The hands do "other things" as you kick? This is really hard isn't it? Explaining on paper what you take for granted in execution is extremely difficult. A for effort.


> Now youre it.


My biggest thing would be to advise you of being specific with your hands. Both hands should have precise assignments, and be active at all times. The "positional check" of motion kenpo is anomolous in human anatomy. The body constantly seeks and thrives mechanically on sematry. If there is any doubt what a hand should do at any given moment, than you're in trouble. Consider writing your own precise notes for your techniques over and above what's in those "manuals" which we've discovered really don't tell you much.

Think about that, and thanks for the brain exercise. We both learned something.


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 10, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> The left hand is "up?" What does that mean? If its up and its closer, why isn't it "blocking" or something active instead of passively just "up?"


I guess I use it to stabilize myself with. Its kinda in that same position I tried to describe earlier, arm horizontal, elbow even with the shoulder. Is that bad?It becomes my rear arm when I step forward into the right neutral bow to do the right block. 


> Keep in mind that when a person throws a punch, he doesn't leave it there to be "checked." Once it is expended it will withdraw in preparation for or with another action.


Does it help at all to check or grab above the elbow while on the ouside of their arm at this point?


> You were doing OK until you said "directional Harmony"  WITH the punch.


LOL Well Maybe one day if I'm lucky I can make it to your neck of the woods and you can help me expand my knowledge beyond motion kenpo   


> The hands do "other things" as you kick? This is really hard isn't it? Explaining on paper what you take for granted in execution is extremely difficult. A for effort.


Saweeeet, at least I get an A for something. LOL


> My biggest thing would be to advise you of being specific with your hands. Both hands should have precise assignments, and be active at all times. The "positional check" of motion kenpo is anomolous in human anatomy. The body constantly seeks and thrives mechanically on sematry. If there is any doubt what a hand should do at any given moment, than you're in trouble. Consider writing your own precise notes for your techniques over and above what's in those "manuals" which we've discovered really don't tell you much.
> 
> Think about that, and thanks for the brain exercise. We both learned something.


Oh I got a feeling it wasnt much of a brain exercise for you. Thanks for the advise Mr. Chapel. :asian:


----------



## jaybacca72 (May 10, 2005)

in the version i do now the ending has you land forward with an elbow strike low after the scoop kick.  artyon: 
later
jay
ps doc i have some thoughts about this technique i'm just organizing my brain to keyboard before i let you guys see if i'm on track ie (doc,the big dog Mr.C and billings to be specific.)


----------



## Doc (May 10, 2005)

jaybacca72 said:
			
		

> in the version i do now the ending has you land forward with an elbow strike low after the scoop kick.  artyon:
> later
> jay
> ps doc i have some thoughts about this technique i'm just organizing my brain to keyboard before i let you guys see if i'm on track ie (doc,the big dog Mr.C and billings to be specific.)


Now I'm really worried.


----------



## Seabrook (May 11, 2005)

I love the extension to this technique. Kick the back of the oppnent's knee, sandwhich the head, push him to the ground, and step ALL over his back....ouch!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Doc (May 11, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> I love the extension to this technique. Kick the back of the oppnent's knee, sandwhich the head, push him to the ground, and step ALL over his back....ouch!
> 
> 
> Jamie Seabrook
> www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


I'll come see you on visitors day.


----------



## Seabrook (May 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'll come see you on visitors day.


Oh, it's all in fun wise guy!!!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## pete (May 11, 2005)

hi jamie,
 i dont know the extension to CD... but, what's the catalyst to move beyond the base?  
pete


----------



## Michael Billings (May 11, 2005)

Multiple opponents could be the catalyst, or missing the targets due to opponent's body structure, or environmental considerations preclude you from completing the Ideal Phase.

 Just some ideas of potential catalysts.

 -Michael


----------



## Seabrook (May 11, 2005)

If I have another attacker, I could use my opponent as a shield when behind them.  I agree with what Michael stated about the possibility of missing potential targets in the ideal phase because of the opponent's body structure, however, you would still have a lot of desperate explaining to do to authorities if you ever attempted an extension like that one. But then again, that applies to a lot of the extensions.  

Kenpo is NASTY....but ya gotta love it.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## pete (May 11, 2005)

yeah, i spent some time with this HAIRY, FAT guy (not, LOL!) going over catalysts to extensions, like the ones you've mentioned (environment, missing targets) and others like loss of control and counter attacks.  the difference on this is the base of CD leaves you in a pretty good position behind the attacker and little threat.  i think of the multiple attacker scenario using gathering the snakes as a companion technique (taking the human shield approach).  

oh well, maybe it would help if you show me the extension in las vegas!

pete


----------



## rmcrobertson (May 11, 2005)

1. It is important to learn how to step, "up the circle," properly with that left foot after the initial moves, so that you can indeed still easily reach the opponent, rather than fiddling about.

2. Uh...Gathering of the Snakes, anybody?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 11, 2005)

That was why I used my reference to Multiple Opponents Robert.  I did not know if they were familiar with it yet by name, but showing a little preview.  The extensions all rock.  I promise, really, they do!  I just cannot convice those that don't want to learn them or have rationalized themselves into not needing them.  But that is an argument for another day.

 -Michael


----------



## pete (May 11, 2005)

ok i asked the question, now i'll come clean... 

like i said, i haven't yet learned the extension to Circlin' D., but for the 50 or so extensions i have learned and practice there is a catalyst that causes you to continue. in Lone Kimono, the attacker sinks his elbow to protect against the hyper-extenstion/break, or in Triggered Salute you prevent the oncoming left punch by striking the clavicle or shoulder joint.

ok, i cheated and read ahead on a site that described the extension to CD, and from the description it reads as even though the base has your opponent being moved away from you from the triple-combo (right eye hook and scoop kick, and left palm to his back) and your momentum is carrying you back (landing back from the right scoop).. you go back in to continue the onslaught... shoving him face down to the ground, etc...

is there a typical scenario this is taught under?

pete


----------



## Kenpoist (Jul 4, 2005)

This is a great technique!


----------



## Kenpoist (Jul 4, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Marriage of Gravity, my friend. As you settle into your cat stance you chop to either the kneck or there is another place, it is not exactly but it is not the kneck. I forget what it is called. But any ways Marriage of Gravity will give you more than enough power.


 
Since the lead hand is chopping the neck - it should be a neutral bow. The cat stance is only a transitional stance and should not be your primary stance for the strike.


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 5, 2005)

Kenpoist said:
			
		

> Since the lead hand is chopping the neck - it should be a neutral bow. The cat stance is only a transitional stance and should not be your primary stance for the strike.



I do not think you saw what I had posted after I said that. 

"Kenpo Mama, I was wong about that cat stance and I stand corrected by both you and Pete. I was rushing in my visualiztion of the technique. You come back from a foward bow into a neutral bow and deliver you chop. Than you hook under his chin or eyes and while going into your cat stance."
 :asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 5, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> is there a typical scenario this is taught under?
> pete


There may be one, but it ain't typical, and if there is, it's dumb. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 6, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> "Kenpo Mama, I was wong about that cat stance and I stand corrected by both you and Pete. I was rushing in my visualiztion of the technique. You come back from a foward bow into a neutral bow and deliver you chop. Than you hook under his chin or eyes and while going into your cat stance."
> :asian:


Hmmm, 

I have a tape of Mr. Palanzo teaching this technique at a 1993 camp, where he goes to the cat to deliver the chop to the neck. I am not saying who's right or wrong, but that is why I started this thread because it felt different to me since I typically do it in a neutral bow. 

BTW - did you pass your 3rd black test?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 6, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hmmm,
> 
> I have a tape of Mr. Palanzo teaching this technique at a 1993 camp, where he goes to the cat to deliver the chop to the neck. I am not saying who's right or wrong, but that is why I started this thread because it felt different to me since I typically do it in a neutral bow.
> 
> ...



My test is not until the camp in October, I am going home on the 15th to make sure everythng is ready for that.


----------

